# Any new events?



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Can someone tell me if there are going to be any events soon or in the near future in the east midlands? I am eager to see some demo's and want to see some products before spending lots of cash but seem to miss all of the freebies and samples 

Cheers


Mike


----------

